

Did Apple Make A Mistake Choosing Objective-C For iPhone SDK? - breily
http://www.psynixis.com/blog/2008/04/25/did-apple-make-a-mistake-choosing-objective-c-for-iphone-sdk/

======
comatose_kid
Language popularity is one small component in determining success of an SDK,
and is the wrong thing to focus on. He should have at least considered the
reach of the platform it is running on.

------
tlrobinson
No. Objective-C is a great language, and Cocoa is a great framework built on
top of it.

Any half-decent programmer should be able to pick up the basics very quickly.

------
BigZaphod
The answer is simple: No.

------
LPTS
This guy is clueless.

"For example, it took a long time for Apple to even realise that it needed to
release an SDK for the iPhone. What they were thinking, I have no idea, given
it’s a blindingly obvious requirement."

Obviously not. Obviously from the polish on the SDK, they were planning it all
along. In fact, obviously selling the iPhone as a cellphone is a trojan horse
for a revolutionary device that will act as a bridge between the computers of
the 1990s and the cybernetic future. These guys are playing a game over years,
planning this stuff way ahead of time. It comes out as a phone. Then, with
GPS, 3G, SDK, it turns into a platform for games, enterprise, etc. After
another year, it will do video chats like a tricorder and work with all sorts
of devices.

